# Gravel for a refinery...



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

So I finally rested my refinery on my layout and have hit a brick wall. I m going to use ballast (n scale) as gravel around the concrete areas but find it makes a horrible mess. Sand particles are crawling everywhere (concrete areas ). Anyone have any ideas on how to lay this down and glue it? Should I spread glue first then spread it or treat it like gravel..


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Had the same issue making gravel roads. Painted a stripe of Elmer's where I wanted the road, spread the gravel with a plastic spoon, then soaked the road with wet water and set it with 50/50 water and Elmer's just like ballasting. Worked great and no more flying gravel bits.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like the way talus looks, but the talus looks to big and the ballast seems to small. Any suggestions?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Used ballast as I do n scale, maybe try to grind the talus in some way to make it the size you want?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

mortar and pestle would probably do the trick. cheap to find too.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Never heard of this. What is it?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Used ballast as I do n scale, maybe try to grind the talus in some way to make it the size you want?


I tried that but it turned into a messy dust. I went ahead and just used fine talus, compacted it down and glued it down with 50/50 water/white-glue. woke up this morning found out it did not glue down.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

marzbarz said:


> I tried that but it turned into a messy dust. I went ahead and just used fine talus, compacted it down and glued it down with 50/50 water/white-glue. woke up this morning found out it did not glue down.


Did you hit it with wet-water first (water with a small bit of alcohol in it.) 

I put down gravel, mist with wet-water, then glue. The wet water allows the glue/water mixture to really soak in. Where I have ballasted - it's like concrete.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

You know what I did not hit it up with wet water. My wet water has black india ink to give my ballast a rougher look so i skipped using with with the talus as it may spray on my refinery model.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Gravel......how about the real stuff, in N Scale, from Arizona Rock. It is real stone that is sized down to N Scale (also great for road ballast).


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=mortar and pestle&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new

edit. i may need to redo that link as it may be specific to my mobile browser...

here.
this link is betrer for mortar and pestle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortar_and_pestle


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

You can always use an eye dropper if you're worried about over spray.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

N scale catastrophe said:


> You can always use an eye dropper if you're worried about over spray.


That's how I apply the watered down glue.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

When I first heard about using an eye dropper to lay down the glue I thought I would need to pack a few sandwiches to get the job done. 
In truth, the application goes pretty fast and the results are great. :thumbsup:
Like Scott said, my gravel roads are hard as concrete!
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Also, a elmers glue bottle works great and if not better. A glue bottle holds alot more then a eye dropper.
When you are done with the section you are working on tighten the cap and put away till you're ready to do more ballasting/scenery.

You can dump out half the glue into another empty glue bottle. Then fill the half bottle of glue up with water so you have a 50/50 mix, shake bottle then geterdone

The cap on the elmers glue bottle can be adjusted so only small drops come out instead of a nice stream if you are trying to be precise.

You can also use a elmers glue bottle for putting down a water/alcohol mix the same way but i mainly use a spray bottle for the water/alcohol mix

Everyone has their ways they like to do things so to each his own. There is no wrong way to do it, just preferences.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Good idea Joe....


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

With Arizona Rock and Minerals rock, all one needs to do is paint a 75% Elmer's Glue-All/25% water solution onto the area where one wants the rock, then apply the rock. A second coat might be required to cover any void area. A “belt & suspends” final step could to spray the rock area with unscented hair spray.

This link to the Fifer Hobby shows some of the Arizona Rock and Minerals materials. 
http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/arizona_rock_and_mineral.html

Remember, this is real rock that has been crushed and segregated into N Scale, HO Scale, etc. and when is laid down on the layout it looks just like crushed stone.

If you would like to try Arizona Rock and Minerals rock, I have some that I could mail to you so that you see how it looks before buying any. Just drop me a note of where to send it.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Carl said:


> Gravel......how about the real stuff, in N Scale, from Arizona Rock. It is real stone that is sized down to N Scale (also great for road ballast).


Thanks Carl I would love to try it out first. 
The talus I used ( Said used because I removed it) looked to large for the layout. The rocks were up to a persons knee ( n scale person)..Is their any one that you recommend Carl, as you have built a nice looking refinery?


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Check the grain size, but aquarium sand is cheaper than MRR ballast. I have half a bag of crushed coral left over from setting up my marine tank -uniform grain size, etc - that I'm going to experiment with. Of course, it's off-white but you could probably tint it with chalks or whatever if needed.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I wonder if they do a coarse aquarium sand tha'd suit HO size... hmm


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I never thought of using Aquarium Sand!!! That is far cheaper then ballast. I'm going to check that out this weekend.


----------

